# Scalance S612 als Router konfigurieren



## GuybrushThreepwood (15 November 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit der Konfiguration eines Scalance S612.

Ich möchte das Gerät als Router konfigurieren und bin nach Siemens-Anleitung vorgegangen. Interne und Externe IP-Adresse (interne IP: 192.168.1.99, externe IP: 10.77.33.50) habe ich vergeben und den Routing Modus aktiviert.
Im Step7-Projekt habe ich "Router verwenden" aktiviert und die 192.168.1.99 als Router IP angegeben. Am internen Port hängt also meine SPS und am externen Port habe ich mein Notebook angeschlossen. Mein Notebook hat die IP 10.77.33.51 und als Standard-Gateway die 10.77.33.50 eingetragen. 

Firewall-Regeln habe ich auch schon angelegt und IP-Kommunikation erlaubt.

Nun möchte ich erreichbare Teilnehmer suchen aber finde die SPS nicht. Kann mir bitte jemand einen "sanften" Denkanstoß geben ?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 November 2016)

Das Protokoll das für "erreichbare Teilnehmer" verwendet wird, ist nicht routingfähig.
Zum Programmieren solltest du aber trotzdem auf die SPS kommen, kannst es ja erstmal mit einem Ping versuchen.


----------



## GuybrushThreepwood (15 November 2016)

Ich habe es schon mit einem Ping versucht, leider bislang ohne Erfolg. Ich habe eben noch einen Hinweis gelesen das man die PG-Einstellungen auf TCP/IP umstellen muss, das würde ich direkt nochmal testen wenn ich wieder am Platz bin.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2016)

...das PING müßte aber von diesen Einstellungen unberührt funktionieren.
Erreichst du die SPS (mit dem PING) auf der "Sekundärseite" des Scalance ?


----------



## GuybrushThreepwood (15 November 2016)

Okay...es lag an der Windows-Firewall, nach dem ausschalten der Firewall kann ich die SPS anpingen. Notebook an externem und SPS an internem Port des Scalance.

Allerdings kann ich im Step7 Manager immer noch nicht online gehen.

Ich habe zwei Firewall-Regeln mit Aktion "Allow" und Dienst "(alle)" erstellt (von Extern -> Intern und Intern -> Extern). Dann habe ich noch mal probiert mit dem Paketfilter zu schauen ob die Firewall eventuell Pakete blockiert....erfolglos...

Jemand noch ne Idee ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2016)

Ja ... du mußt im Step7-Projekt unter Zugangs-Adresse noch die Zugangs-Adresse des Routers eingeben.
Bei TIA läuft das m.E. unter "erweitert Online verbinden" (oder ähnlich).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Slaine (15 November 2016)

Auf was steht denn deine Einstellung für die PG/PC-Schnittstelle? Richtig ist "Name deiner Netzwerkkarte".TCPIP...nicht "Name deiner Netzwerkkarte".TCPIP.Auto und auch nicht "Name deiner Netzwerkkarte".ISO

Das Einstellen einer Zugangsadresse im STEP7-Projekt ist eigentlich nicht nötig, das muss auch so funktionieren.


----------



## GuybrushThreepwood (16 November 2016)

Moin...

also heute hat es funktioniert, kann jetzt im Step7-Manager auf Online umschalten. 

PG/PC Schnittstelle stand auf Netzwerkkarte.TCPIP.1
Ich habe unter -> Extras -> Einstellungen -> Ansicht -> "Ändern der Zugriffsadresse zulassen" angehakt.

Ich werde noch etwas probieren...

Danke !


----------

